# Ashamed to be human - save the tigers !



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Ok I am NOT exactly what you would call a conservationist. I do try to work from home as much as I can but this is as much for convenience as not polluting the roads. However, I have just seen a banner add for the wwf in which they state that there are only 5000 tigers left in the wild.

I am shocked, upset, angry and sad that this could happen.

I am ashamed of what we as a species have done to this planet.

phoTToniq


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Are you feeling OK?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

It is a real shame but it's true. FYI, out of those tigers that are left in the wild, there are only a couple of hundred Siberian tigers left and their numbers are still declining every year. They are set for extinction within the next 5-10 years!

True, not something we should be proud of.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Are you feeling OK?


No - I'm feeling sad. How about you? So sweet of you to ask. Thanks.
phoTToniq.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Ok I am NOT exactly what you would call a conservationist. I do try to work from home as much as I can but this is as much for convenience as not polluting the roads. However, I have just seen a banner add for the wwf in which they state that there are only 5000 tigers left in the wild. Â
> 
> I am shocked, upset, angry and sad that this could happen.
> 
> ...


If you feel this strongly can i ask what you plan doing to help the Tiger,
Stand in the rain collecting money in ur local town! ;D sell ur TT and donate the money to the said charity! ;D sell up and move to Africa to do hands on work within the charity ! ;D Lots of people feel the same as you but tend to do sod all about it.

Gets me when you see say Robbie williams in africa pleading for money to help the starved when he could if he felt that that strongly could Â donate a couple of million quid which could eleviate alot of the problem and the same goes for the majority of famous people. 

Jonah


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

For gods sake - i was only pointing out that its pretty sad that there are so few tigers left in the wild. The fact that I was asked if I am feeling alright is a bit pathetic imho. Sorry but thats just how I feel about your really stupid comment.

As for what I am doing about it - why are you asking me this? Why are you not asking yourself this question if you give a damn. If you do not give a damn why are you bothering to ask me?

phoTToniq.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

just thought u might like to do something to help em thats all, after all you were Soooooooo upset by their decline


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

ok this is how it works.. if you care.. do what you can. I did what I can. That's between me and the people saving the tigers. Would you like to help too Jonah? It's easy really. Do like the banner ad says. Save a tiger with your mouse. You browse over to their website and donate. If you want to stand in the rain then and collect then that is obviously even better. 
phoTToniq.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is not just the tigers that we have to save! There are plenty of endangered animals out there! Where do we start from?

...but lets first save the human race from SARS!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> It is not just the tigers that we have to save! There are plenty of endangered animals out there! Where do we start from?
> 
> ...but lets first save the human race from SARS!


Too many humans on the planet.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

vlastan - yes great. Lets find some other animal to save. Oh yeah and once we have found it - lets find yet another, and another, and another, and all the time lets NOT do anything about any of them.

What's your point?

Did you find another animal in danger? Did you do anything to help save that animal? Did you do anything to save ANY animal? So we should save the human race from disease? Did you do anything about that?

My point is, you yourself can do nothing about SARS. But you can do something about the tigers. So what was the point of your post exactly?

phoTToniq


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I was only wondering why the tigers got so lucky and it wasn't any of the other endangered animals!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Only 5000 tigers left? Before I get upset - how many should there be?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Too many humans on the planet.


Yep, especially of the arsehole variety.

I think it's very sad, I knew there weren't many left in the wild I didn't realise there were few. :'(
They are my favourite animal, a thing of true beauty and it's no wonder there are so few left if people's flippant attitudes on here are anything to go by. Â 

I don't find it particularly amusing that one of the earths most stunning creatures is on the brink of extinction. I hope the conservationists can do something to save them before it's too late. I think it's sad that any creature should become extinct because of man's greed or irreverance.

Maybe if they came with a working coil pack and a bottle of Swissol you lot would be rushing to save them! Shallow, yup!

PJ


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

This may annoy you but here goes:

How many did you think there were? And how many would you want? I'm not being flippant - just interested to know whether or not you know the facts or just believe the stats you heard...

OK - they are close to extinction which is sad but what is the trend over the years? Whos to say there wasn't 4500 in the wild ten years ago...etc...etc...

You see my point?


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

R1 good question.

In the early 1900's there are estimated to have been around 40,000 tigers in India alone. There was a massive decline to around 1800 tigers in 1972 (tiger hunting was only outlawed in 1970 in India).

Poachers are killing tigers at an estimated rate of 1 a day now. 3 out of 8 species of tiger have already been made extinct this centuary, with another species facing the same fate.

phoTToniq


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> I was only wondering why the tigers got so lucky and it wasn't any of the other endangered animals!


Vlastan - I like tigers. I felt bad that they are being made extinct. Hence my post.

phoTToniq.

p.s. and yes the other animals on the endangered animals list need saving too. Please pick one and post about it. THanks


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I forgot to write that the species that are almost extinct now are the South China tiger of which there are perhaps 20-30 left.

Tiger numbers have fallen about 95% in the last 100 years :'(


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Are you mad? Tigers are bloody dangerous. You wouldn't leave a Ken Hom meat cleaver where a child could play with it, so why leave a lethal weapon like a tiger lying around where any innocent person could blunder into it.

Honestly sometimes I think I'm the only sane person around here.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Ok, good answer.

Save the tigers!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

So how come I didn't get flamed for my idiotic, crap post?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> So how come I didn't get flamed for my idiotic, crap post?


Was the "no more crap" spray applied to you as well? ... if so I missed it.

BTW, your's was just too pathetic to reply to.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I was only joking of course!

But I deleted this now!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

You mean especially Greeks with very odd sig pics! Did you put it there to break your fall? ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> I was only joking of course!
> 
> But I deleted this now!


And since you deleted yours... and phoTToniq deleted his... I have deleted mine... ;D Any more and this thread will be extinct !


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Mr Clarkson removed his post! :


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Too many humans on the planet.


Especially Greeks.

How about sending V into the Jungle as a Missionary on a Tiger feeding excercise. (he'll like the Missionary bit i'm sure). Sure it would go something like this "here pussy pussy" V grabs the poor tigers tail & performs unthinkable things to the poor cats bottom!!

Mart or Paula,

Your post looks a bit odd now  ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Damn, you changed the post.

Wanted everyone to think you were wasted  ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Especially Greeks.
> 
> How about sending V into the Jungle as a Missionary on a Tiger feeding excercise. (he'll like the Missionary bit i'm sure). Sure it would go something like this "here pussy pussy" V grabs the poor tigers tail & performs unthinkable things to the poor cats bottom!!


Personally I think that would be an incredibly selfish thing to do as it's a well known fact that tigers don't like Greek food! ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

RAOFLMAO ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Amir and Mayur...thanks for deleting your postings.

Paula and Paul...you have some weird ideas!! Â ;D

I guess tigers prefer antilope tikka then!! Â ;D

What was the edited post that is now deleted? I never read it!

Also...if you look closely at my signature you can spot my reflection!! Can you see what colour top I was wearing? ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Also...if you look closely at my signature you can spot my reflection!! Can you see what colour top I was wearing? Â ;D


Extraordinary.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> Was the "no more crap" spray applied to you as well? ... if so I missed it.
> 
> BTW, your's was just too pathetic to reply to.


Sorry I was just making a little joke.

Who are you by the way? You have reached 600 posts without me noticing.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I do understand that people have different interests. I understand that some people find certain issues emotive while others do not. However, I can not understand how people can not give a damn to the extent that they turned this in to a joke.

Perhaps I was naive to bring this subject to this forum. Perhaps this forum is better suited to discussions around what colour T-shirt Nick is wearing. How would you feel if you put a post up about your car being vandalised and then someone just started making jokes about it in the middle of the thread? You would not like it. So why are you doing it to me?

This is my last post on the subject.

cheers,
phoTToniq


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Sorry I was just making a little joke.
> 
> Who are you by the way? Â You have reached 600 posts without me noticing.


But then, the subject about the Tigers is not very funny.

Hmmm... good question that..."who am I ?..." ...
hehehe... I just don't know how to answer that...! All I can say is that I've been on the forum a while Carlos. 
Mayur


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I support and sponsor WWF and The Hedgehog Preservation Society in South West .


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I support and sponsor WWF


Who is your favourite? Mine is The Rock....


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> Who is your favourite? Mine is The Rock....


Is the undertaker still around? I haven't watched wrestling for ages.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I ment the cute little pandas


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I think Tigers are amazing beasties.

The fact they are nearing extinction is truly sad. However, the fact that we recognise this (& other environmental issues) & are attempting to help the situation is proof of our own evolution. If you go back a few decades, the concept of conservation, & caring for the environment was significantly lower...

For this we should be proud...



> I ment the cute little pandas


I would love to try Panda bear steak  :


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> I think Tigers are amazing beasties.
> 
> The fact they are nearing extinction is truly sad. However, the fact that we recognise this (& other environmental issues) & are attempting to help the situation is proof of our own evolution. If you go back a few decades, the concept of conservation, & caring for the environment was significantly lower...
> 
> For this we should be proud...


I take your point and do agree that we are far more aware and taking action so that conservation is promoted. However due to greed, economic or other pressures, a lot of times conservation is not primary in the minds of the people who carry out poaching etc. it is they that need education.

I grew up in East Africa and over the years have seen wildlife decimated and then gradually make a comeback due to effective conservation. We have come very close to losing many species forever.

The case with the Asian Tiger is scary simply because conservation efforts have been in place for many years but due to continued poaching and detruction of habitat the tiger population continues to decrease. The latest studies show that the decreasing tiger population has crossed the line of no return... in other words, it WILL become extinct in the wild within the next decade or so. Conservation will slow down the rate but not stop it.


----------

